# fawn beaten to death with a shovel!!!



## ohfisherman (Aug 16, 2007)

as seen on woio news in cleveland. 75 year old lady beats fawn to death with shovel. please watch and email the division of wildlife on this one. so far looking at animal cruelty charges. hope they hit her with wildlife violations as well...here is the link 


http://www.woio.com/global/video/fl...geAdTag=Homepage&activePane=info&rnd=22955340


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

already an existing thread here.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=124425


----------

